# Wire stripping machine



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Anyone have one of these? Any reviews on it or similar product. In the market for a stripping machine.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AIBRB3A?pc_redir=1405151233&robot_redir=1#


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

dawgs said:


> Anyone have one of these? Any reviews on it or similar product. In the market for a stripping machine.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AIBRB3A?pc_redir=1405151233&robot_redir=1#


No, and for $1200 I'm not likely too!:no:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> No, and for $1200 I'm not likely too!:no:


The load of scrap at my shop will more than cover the cost. Plus make any future scrap much quicker turn around.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I would build one myself for a lot less than $1,200. :thumbsup:

I have a suitable gearbox and motor assembly and know a machinist who can make the cutter and drive wheels. 

The time spent can be well worth it.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

dawgs said:


> The load of scrap at my shop will more than cover the cost. Plus make any future scrap much quicker turn around.


I do mostly service work. A few panel changes and service changes. It would take me forever to recoup the cost of the machine.

I did buy a manual stripper called the "copper mine". It works pretty well but is time consuming and hard on the hands.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

mxslick said:


> I would build one myself for a lot less than $1,200. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have a suitable gearbox and motor assembly and know a machinist who can make the cutter and drive wheels.
> 
> The time spent can be well worth it.


Build it. Maybe I will buy it.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a small pump motor stator I need to get the varnish loose anybody suggest any household chemicals a good soak the stator and to loosen up the windings?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

It seems I remember Eric37 had one.

He had a video of it working also.

I cant remember whether he built it or bought it, seemed like a simple tool tho.


----------



## mwconstruction (Nov 18, 2011)

http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/204/Copper-Wire-Stripper-Jr

Its nice when all the wire is the same size, so sorting is a must, but strips a pile of wire in a hurry.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

mwconstruction said:


> http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/204/Copper-Wire-Stripper-Jr
> 
> Its nice when all the wire is the same size, so sorting is a must, but strips a pile of wire in a hurry.


We decided to go for this one as it strips a bit larger wire and for cheaper:

*Stripmeister*


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

I need to invest in one


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Smid said:


> I need to invest in one


Good luck stripping that and being worth the time it took. Best bet for that stuff is to scrap it as is.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm only looking to strip #6 and larger. Anything smaller I feel is a waste of time. I have a large pile of 350mcm tray cable that needs to be stripped.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

BDB said:


> Good luck stripping that and being worth the time it took. Best bet for that stuff is to scrap it as is.


Yeah It was more of a joke. It was mostly #16. Would have taken forever. I got a $1 a pound so I was pretty happy


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Decided to go with this machine.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wOJylO2cVNY


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

dawgs said:


> Decided to go with this machine.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wOJylO2cVNY


Better not use that wearing just your "boxers" and stand too close!


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

mwconstruction said:


> http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/204/Copper-Wire-Stripper-Jr
> 
> Its nice when all the wire is the same size, so sorting is a must, but strips a pile of wire in a hurry.


That one works pretty good but if someone buys it you should have a corded drill to use on it, one of our apprentices felt lazy one day and decided a 10' extension cord was too much extra work and burnt up a 18v dewalt on it.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I have all this to strip. Should pay for the machine quick.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

dawgs said:


> View attachment 39107
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Helper strips wire on the big jobs... for the party .




Pete


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

pete87 said:


> Helper strips wire on the big jobs... for the party .
> 
> Pete


We only have apprentices. There not learning much or helping much by stripping wire on jobs. Now maybe if work is slow they can at the shop.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

This machine worked like a champ. Really strips the bigger stuff fast.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

:thumbup: Ah yeah the best tool to "deglove" fingers, limbs etc.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Only thing don't like is how fast it pulls your hand towards the machine ! Stripped cu is good money though


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

dronai said:


> Only thing don't like is how fast it pulls your hand towards the machine ! Stripped cu is good money though


It wasn't bad. You really got to be a screw up to get your fingers caught in it. The intake side is guarded pretty well. The out feed could be a problem if you have a jam and run it in reverse. No guard on that side. May have to make one.


----------

